# Prelims?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know it's a bit early for us to start thinking about preliminary hip xrays for Jack, but I'm wondering how many of you do prelims? It seems like a lot of people wait until they're 2 to just do it one time to save the cost of two visits, etc. 

I have very little patience and would want to know asap if there is a problem with his hips. I'm curious what the rest of you do with your dogs and how reliable you've found preliminary xrays....i.e. have you ever had a dog get a non-dysplastic rating on prelims and end up dysplastic? I've read the statistics but I'm curious how reliable that is in practice.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I did prelims at 7 months. I had 3 vets and an ortho vet I know look at them. No one saw any cause for concern, so I saved the money it would have cost to send them to OFA. Had anyone had any concerns, I would have sent them in. 

I'm getting ready to do 2 year x-rays -- just need to schedule the appointment. Those will go to OFA for certification. 

I guess that doesn't really answer your question as far as how reliable the prelims are. But I did go ahead and get the prelims done just incase there was a problem, I'd know early on.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I see your in so cal, what part I am in so. orange cty, where did you get Jack? I got Lucy from Royal goldens/ Shadalane kennel where daddy is from. He had ofa excellet and mom is good, I never thought of having Lucy x-rayed, she is only 11 mos. I have 2 other goldens that never had hip problems lived to be 12. Do you think it should be done?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

58loosy said:


> I see your in so cal, what part I am in so. orange cty, where did you get Jack? I got Lucy from Royal goldens/ Shadalane kennel where daddy is from. He had ofa excellet and mom is good, I never thought of having Lucy x-rayed, she is only 11 mos. I have 2 other goldens that never had hip problems lived to be 12. Do you think it should be done?


We're showing Jack in conformation so it's necessary for him. I would probably do it anyway even if we weren't showing in conformation...but that's how I am!  There's a great dr. in Newport who all the show people (even from nor cal) I know go to for OFA certs. We'll be taking Jack there for (likely) prelims and once he turns 2 to send into the OFA.

I actually work in south OC but live in north SD. We got Jack from Scotts 24k in Exeter (Bakersfield/Fresno area). I don't know of Royal goldens but shadalane kennel is near where we live. Where are you in south OC?

kgiff, I think I'll do them too...just so we know if there's an issue. It just makes me nervous!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I do prelim xrays, but I don't send them to OFA.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I did prelim hips with Fisher when he was 14 months. The vet is the local "show dog vet" and everyone goes to her for hips & elbows. She said they looked "good to excellent" (I did not send them to OFA) and sure enough at 2 he got Excellent.
I am waffling on whether or not to bother with Slater. He is not a show dog and probably won't be bred so there's no reason for me to jump up and down and figure out how his hips are any earlier than I need to, I'm not too hyper about it. He'll be 2 next April.
I do know several people who's dogs were OK on prelims and then failed OFA. This is why we don't breed on prelims.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I live in the foothills east of Lake Forest, where do you work? That is great your going to do conformation. Is Jack in training? Lucy is finishing up intermedate class at Petsmart. She is having fun, actually we both our. I'm going to put her in adv. and go on to get her cgc. She still has aways to go, lol.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am not getting prelims with Scout. I am not going to do any jogging/roadwork/jumping/agility/serious showing etc until she's over 2 anyway. Plus, as I have heard, sometimes prelims are not indicative of a pass.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input, all! I talked to our breeder this morning and the Dr's office where we are going to take him. They all recommended waiting until he was 12-15 months and then doing the prelim on hips/elbows. Evidently some people do them at 9-12 months but the Drs office said that they recommend 12 months and up for prelims.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

With my Great Dane who we did conformation with, we did prelims at 12 months, then again at 2. I will do the same thing with my little girl as she gets older


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I didn't do prelims with Teddy, but at 2 I took him to the local show dog vet and OHHHH the problems that came after. I'm an x-ray tech so I know what good films look like. With my parents dogs I was always present and helped. Now, I must say I took my parents dogs to our local vet who does more livestock than dogs, but he is really nice and doesn't charge an arm and a leg for x-rays. The vet I took Teddy to is the local vet who's wife shows terriers and he has a large hunting line of labs. I wasn't present when they did the x-rays and I should have been. When I went to pick up Teddy, 8 hours later, (because they keep them until they wake up from sedation and I live 3 hours away) he was so drugged he could barely walk! I had asked them not to send in the x-rays until I looked at them. The vet never saw them and the vet techs did all of the pictures without the vet present and sent them into OFA. I was furious!!! I still had to pay the $275.00 for the hips and elbows. Not to mention Teddy did not pass his hips. His OFA report came back that he had subluxation. Ok, I take x-rays for a living and I know just how positioning works. I called his breeder and she was outraged at what they had done. I took Teddy to another vet and this time we watched and made sure they were not doing anything, like pulling to hard or giving him to much sedation. His hips came back OFA Good. So If you are going to spend the time and money to do prelims, cause they are not cheap, make them show you the x-rays and ask to be present in the room when they do the films. I will not ever let it happen to me again. I have invested thousands of dollars into Teddy. I wasn't going to take that one set that came back bad as he was dysplastic because his movement didn't show anything and there is nothing in his lineage to suggest he would be. So if it's good go with it, if it's bad get a second opinion.


----------

